# Making a Split



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

I know you have experience, Enj, so [totally off-topic, but I don't get how to send a private message without 1st having a msg]:

I'm planning to create a split Monday (ordered a queen, which is to arrive Tuesday).

1. I've heard I should make the split Monday to give the bees time for a heads-up -- that they no longer have a queen and will more readily accept the new one. Conversely -- I was told today that queenless bees know w/in 2 hrs they're queenless and immediately start the queen-rearing process, and that adding a queen a day later could be an issue. Your thoughts?

2. It's been 2 weeks since I inspected my from-package (6 weeks old, now) hive -- consisting of a deep and medium. No idea what to expect re: population, but lots of bees're flitting around outside the entrance. If the #s are good on inspection, should I feed the new split (putting it in a deep and using a frame feeder)? Or .... if the pop is low, putting several frames into a nuc (5 frames) with no feeder?

3. My new mentor suggested last week I should make a split. I've since heard from old-timers it's way too early for a split using a 6-week old hive. I'm now financially committed, though, to getting a new queen, so .... at the point of no return. Any options other than the 2 I've mentioned above?

Your insights would be much appreciated. Confusing situation to me (not a de-facto newbee, but a psychological newbee!) ....

Mitch


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: BeeThinking on Shark Tank tonight at 9 PM ET*

You can initiate a PM (Private Message) in several ways.

One of them is to click on the Member ID (name) in any post in a thread, then choose "Private Message" and go from there. That sets up a message to whomever's Member ID you clicked on. 

You could alternatively click on "Notifications" at the very top of the page (any Beesource forum page), then Inbox, and choose from the resulting menu. This method allows you to type in the Member ID of who you want to send a message to, but you do need to know how to spell the first few letters of their Member name correctly.


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: BeeThinking on Shark Tank tonight at 9 PM ET*

Thanks a heap; I've been able to do it when somebody has responded to me directly -- never tried it otherwise ....

Mitch


----------

